# Bạn sẽ phải bất ngờ với tính năng khác của giá, kệ lưu trữ



## ngathien (11/12/21)

Bạn sẽ phải bất ngờ với tính năng khác của giá, kệ lưu trữ Thay thế một bức tường nhàm chán, các mẫu giá kệ này còn giúp bạn tách biệt không gian sống một cách hoàn hảo không ngờ. Nếu bạn cho thuê căn hộ belleza sống trong một không gian nhỏ thì việc phân chia các khu vực không gì tốt hơn bằng một thiết kế giá kệ. Một kệ lớn hoặc tủ sách là ý tưởng tuyệt vời để vừa tách biệt không gian, cho phép ánh sáng xuyên qua, tạo môi trường mở, tránh sự cồng kềnh mà vẫn cung cấp được không gian lưu trữ đồ dùng cho cả gia đình. Bên cạnh đó, giá kệ còn được thiết kế như một yếu tố trang trí bên cạnh phong cách của ngôi nhà. Kệ liền trần Nếu sử dụng mẫu kệ này sẽ là một ý tưởng tuyệt vời vì nó cung cấp thêm khoảng không gian lưu trữ. Có cả một tấn ý tưởng và mẫu mã kệ cho bạn tùy ý lựa chọn. Và bạn cũng có thể đặt mẫu thiết kế dành riêng cho không gian nhà bạn để phù hợp từ kích thước và phong cách chủ đề. Nếu bạn cho thuê căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ quận 7 cần sự riêng tư thì các mẫu tủ lưu trữ kín sẽ đáp ứng nhu cầu, và nếu muốn một cái nhìn thoáng mát thì hãy sử dụng kệ mở. Những giá đỡ sẽ làm cảm giác tủ bị cồng kềnh hơn và ít thoáng nên bạn cần xem xét kĩ trước khi sử dụng. Một kệ tủ trắng lớn phân phòng ngủ và phòng khách cho phép ánh sáng xuyên qua. Sử dụng kệ trắng lớn vừa đơn giản nhưng mang lại hiệu quả cao tạo cảm giác thoải mái. Một kệ gỗ lớn choáng cả không gian như một bức tường nhưng vẫn tạo được không gian mở và không gây bí bách. Với công dụng tách biệt phòng khách và lối vào, kệ gỗ này còn giúp lưu trữ đồ đạc nữa. Một kệ gỗ được kết hợp thêm các hộp gỗ đơn giản giúp tăng khả năng lưu trữ. Không gian trở nên hiện đại hơn nhờ kệ tủ bằng gỗ ngăn cách không gian. Kệ gỗ nổi trong bức tường là một cách thiết kế cực sáng tạo mà vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu lưu trữ. Một chút biến tẩu nhỏ trong phòng khách đến từ kệ tủ bằng gỗ tối giản này. Một kệ lưu trữ sáng tạo, nhẹ nhàng, để ngăn cách không gian phòng cách và tạo khoảng không lưu trữ đồ đạc. Kệ thấp Đây cũng là một lựa chọn khác cho bạn nhưng hãy nhớ rằng với mẫu kệ thấp hơn này không gian lưu trữ sẽ bị giảm đi, có nghĩa là nếu trần nhà của bạn không cao thì đó sẽ không phải là một ý tưởng hay. Nếu bạn muốn có một cảm giác thoáng và mát thì chất liệu kim loại hoặc thủy tinh mỏng sẽ nên được sử dụng. Chọn một cái giá đỡ hoặc hộp được đặt vào trong kệ để thay đổi thường xuyên nếu bạn thích. Phân chia các không gian nhờ kệ lưu trữ và còn đón được ánh sáng tự nhiên vào phòng. Chiếc kệ gỗ được cải tạo lại từ món đồ đã cũ, sau khi sơn toàn bộ đã trở thành một món đồ bắt mắt và hữu dụng. Một kệ sách nhỏ giúp ngăn cách không gian ăn uống và phòng khách. Không chỉ dừng lại ở việc lưu trữ, kệ gỗ này còn là thảm thực vật mát mắt cho cả không gian sống. Kệ được làm từ kim lại và thủy tinh đơn giản không mang lại nhiều cảm giác riêng tư nhưng đáp ứng được tiêu và giúp không gian thoáng, mát hơn. Kệ trắng giúp tách phòng ngủ và phòng khách với một sự thoải mái nhất định. Tạo ra một lối vào riêng biệt dù cho nhà bạn có diện tích nhỏ đi chăng nữa nhờ vào kệ gỗ này. Như một văn phòng mini, đây không chỉ là kệ lưu trữ, thay thế tường ngăn mà còn là đỉnh cao của sự thiết kế. Nếu ngôi nhà của bạn cho thuê căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ quận 7 chật chội nhưng vẫn muốn ngăn phòng ngủ của bố mẹ và con cái thì kệ lưu trữ màu trắng thấp như thế này thật hoàn hảo. Cấu trúc cầu thang được ứng dụng trong kệ gỗ này mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và tiện ích.


----------

